# Race Driver Grid funktioniert nicht richtig



## Core2 Quad (12. Juli 2009)

habe mir letztens mir grid gekauft und installiert, klappt alles perfekt, ich starte grid gehe ins menü und gehe auf gridwelt, dann kommt die weltansicht, städteansicht und so weiter. ich sehe das cockpit von meinem auto und alle anderen autos fahren los und ich drücke sogar alle tasten auf der tastatur und mein auto bleibt die ganze zeit stehen, es funktioniert nur die handbremse(weil sie mir hinten hereingefahren sind und es ausprobiert habe) ich kann nach hinten gucken, alles außer fahren, könnt ihr mir vllt. helfen?


----------



## Elzoco (12. Juli 2009)

ist vlt irgend ein gamepad angeschlossen? wenn ja , mal abschließen.


----------



## Core2 Quad (12. Juli 2009)

es ist nicht angeschlossen, das is ja der hammer, ich kann alles machen(sicht verändern, handbremse, wiederholung usw.) aber ich kann nicht gas geben und lenken


----------



## Elzoco (13. Juli 2009)

schon mal bei der steuerung geguckt? vielleicht ist gas geben ja auf F10 oder sowas^^


----------



## Core2 Quad (13. Juli 2009)

habe ich, ich habe sogar die steuerung mal auf den num-lock-block umgestellt, auf wasd und auf pfeiltasten, geht alles nicht


----------



## Elzoco (13. Juli 2009)

mal neuinstalliert/ gepatcht?


----------



## Lexx (13. Juli 2009)

Neu installieren..


----------



## Core2 Quad (14. Juli 2009)

ja. habe ich gemacht, habe es mit den zwei neuesten patches versucht. funktioniert aber immer noch nicht. naja habe es zurückgebracht, habe es mir nochmal bestellt, kann es sein dass es daran liegt, dass z.B. bei amazon steht unter grid bestseller dass es anscheinend nur für xp geht(ich habe vista, aber daran sollte es ja nicht liegen, weil ihr dass ja schon im ersten text lesen konntet was bei mir nicht funkrioniert


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. Juli 2009)

Auf Vista geht es!


----------



## superman1989 (14. Juli 2009)

also ich muss imma denn controller vor dem spiel start anschließen ,dann klapts vlt


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir das Game am Wochenende bei Steam gekauft (9,99€). Da musste ich eine eigene Steuerung anlegen damit das Gamepad gut funktionierte.


----------



## Core2 Quad (21. Juli 2009)

habe eas spiel jetz zurück gebracht und habe es mir bei amazon gekauft und es funktioniert, wahnsinn als ich mir das ürsprünglcihe spiel gekauft hatte war es nicht mal eingeschweißt und es lag nicht im regal, wahrscheinlich hat es einer zurückgebracht und sie haben es wieder verkauft und wo war es MEDIA MARKT!!!!


----------



## newjohnny (22. Juli 2009)

vielleicht ma mit ner anderen Tastatur versuchen oder halt eventuelle eingabegeräte VOR spielstart anschließen

ps: läuft unter Vista 32/64 bit in der regel problemlos

sry, is ja schon gelöst 
na dann viel spaß beim zocken


----------

